# Hello from Georgia!



## Alcuzey (Feb 8, 2011)

My name is Kaley  I have two female fancy mice, one satin and one standard. I love my little girls and am currently looking for more. I hope to one day be a breeder for satin mice(but that is a long way into the future) I am a 19 year old college student at the University of Georgia(Hate It!!!) and work as a photography assistant with a local company. I am trying to become a doctor/vet (haven't decided which yet) 
But back to mice! Mango is my standard and she is a sweetie. She loves to eat and loves to ride in my hand. Kiwi is a bit younger and is the satin(that was SO hard to find). She isn't QUITE as needy as Mango, but she loves to be spoiled with exercise.
I adore all animals, but my favorites are the canines, which I have two of, a lab/Rottweiler mix named Buddy and a chihuahua/jack russell mix named Dempsey. Buddy is nice to the mice even though he stares at them like he wants to eat them. Here are some pictures! (BTW, those on ML will have already seen these )
Here is me and Dempsey








Here are Buddy and Dempsey(the day we found her when she was a baby)








Here is my wittle(or big actually...) Mango!! (btw, that pic is old and they do not bed on cedar anymore. I found out that it is bad for mice about 5 months ago and switched all their bedding)








Here's Kiwi (a bit blurry, but I just loved the way she looked!!)







[/quote]


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Kaley and a warm Welcome to the Forum to you and your cute critters!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey and welcome! All of your animals are beautiful! Hope you enjoy it here. =]


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Kaley Im in alabama and have lots of silkies and fancies if you ever want any  just over the state line


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Kaley, your little girls are super cute, as are your doggies Maybe you can work for a vet and see how you like it. Some places only want "certified" techs but a lot of smaller places are willing to train someone especially if they are a real animal lover. Welcome!
Katie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! The pic of the two doggies is so sweet! And so are your meeces!


----------

